# Survival prep



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Starting this tread as an off shoot of the MT thread.

Ok guys lets share your best tips for food, water, etc.

Why do you store/prep?


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

We have supplies stored away because we live in Tzfat, Israel, a town which has been shot with Katyusha rockets for the past month, ending three days ago. They could start again at any time so we have a box of goods in case we need to leave quickly. I want to add more to the box though..


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

How scary! I can't imagine being there at a time like this.

Can you share what you keep in your box and what you have found usefull to have being in your situation?


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

I'm so angry. I just wrote a long post and Mothering and an error and I lost it. So I'll leave out the preliminaries, which, unlike usual, were useful and interesting. Here are some great links:

www.lehmans.com One of my favorite online stores of all time. Their Brick&Mortar store serves the Amish and sells some Amish-made items. They are a non-electric store, including no-battery-required toys and games, books and how-to manuals, gardening and farming and camping supplies, gas refrigerators and stoves, old fashioned wash boards and apple-cider presses and axes and hand-carts and oil lamps and even a foot-powered sewing machine.They are awesome.

http://www.endtimesreport.com/ Store with great resources and recipes

http://www.homemakingcottage.com/self/ links and articles

http://www.renolds.org/famprepare.html Preparedness Program Each time you complete a level you get a certificate (well, you print it off yourself, but still)

http://www.providentliving.org/chann...1706-1,00.html The LDS church's food storage and emergency prep webpages.

I suggest everyone starting with learning about and storing water because it is most vital for surviving. Store some in your house, your car, some back-packs for a quick exit, and if you work, at your desk.

I'll write more later when I'm not still bitter about losing my other post.


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Great links!
We have a stockpile of MREs and my newest venture is learning how to can. Of course, if we need to flee, the MREs are more portable.

I'd like to learn candle making too.

As far as the water storage goes, we have one of the heavy duty portable filters that we can use anywhere. We have lots stored here but it's all in PLASTIC which I hate. I'd like to learn about a healthier alternative to water storage long term.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

So what DO MREs taste like?


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

yk, they're really not that bad. Of course I have only tried a *tiny* bit of scrambled eggs and bacon and one dessert. The dessert was chocolate cake w/raspberry sauce & it was good! They're really not loaded w/crap either and dh found some that are actually gluten-free and without junk in them. (Of course, if we were in a situation where we needed to sustain ourselves on them I probably wouldn't be sweating over a few preservatives here or there.)

My dad used to buy them when I was a girl and it'd be a big deal to eat the MRE pancakes on a Saturday morning.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_purification

http://beprepared.com/article.asp_Q_...rage%20Options

http://beprepared.com/article.asp_Q_...20Conservation

http://www.aquatechnology.net/emerge...ification.html

http://www.natureskills.com/water_pu...n_process.html This whole website is interesting.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005*
How scary! I can't imagine being there at a time like this.

Can you share what you keep in your box and what you have found usefull to have being in your situation?

Well I'm embarassed to share what's in our box right now because we're not done with it. But I will anyway.









There are two possible situations - one where we can leave the house and one where we can't. We're mostly prepared to be able to leave our house. I threw in some nonperishable foods, like dried lentils and peas and some cans of tuna (with a can opener







) There are also diapers (sposies) and wipes for DS. We need to pack some large bottles of water and some clothing as well though.

There's still tons of room in there for more stuff!







Hopefully we won't need to use it though..


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr*
Well I'm embarassed to share what's in our box right now because we're not done with it. But I will anyway.









There are two possible situations - one where we can leave the house and one where we can't. We're mostly prepared to be able to leave our house. I threw in some nonperishable foods, like dried lentils and peas and some cans of tuna (with a can opener







) There are also diapers (sposies) and wipes for DS. We need to pack some large bottles of water and some clothing as well though.

There's still tons of room in there for more stuff!







Hopefully we won't need to use it though..

Do you have your visas/passports/birth certificates/bank statements/insurance stuff in there?


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

I guess this thread wasn't as exciting as we thought about it. Maybe because MT isn't here?







: Should I keep posting links or just let the thread die a dignified death?


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

You can let the thread die ifin' ya want but I'll answer your question.. That stuff isn't in there (should be) but it is all in a central location - in a folder - in our bedroom.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

LOL ,lets not kill it!


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

This will interest people. Disaster prep for pets! Also, info on animal husbandry if you are not of the vegan/vegetarian persuasion.

Supply Checklist for Dogs,Cats,Horses and Humans

Humane Society Article and VIDEO on Disaster Planning for Pets

Conventional First Aid

Herbal Remedies for Pets

Raising Organic Livestock

Keeping livestock on a small-scale farm

Making a Wool Comfortor From Your Own Sheep's Wool

Homespun Wool and Natural Dyes

Joy of Handspinning - Angora Rabbits

Dairy Goat Journal

All things Eggs

Raising Free Range Chickens

Guinea Fowl for Natural Bug Control

Raising Birds in the City

Raising Turkeys

Raising Ducks

Raising Geese

Keeping Pigs


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

NOoooo! Don't kill the thread!









I love this stuff. Unfortunately, I don't have as much time as I'd like reading about it all but I WILL get around to it!

Oh, that made me think:
Do you all have a really really good first aid kit in your *boxes*?


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Mother Earth News Do It Yourself

Kountry Life Country Skills

General Wilderness Survival Skills

Free Preparedness Handouts

Nuclear War Preparations

Backwoods Home Article Index

Boy Scouts Outdoor Skills - Fantastic Website, all free, including but not limited to axe throwing, homemade compass, edible plants, tracking, etc

Farming Tools and How To Make Them

Dutch Oven Cooking

Solar cooking

Basic Canning

Preserving fruit with honey

Braided Rug Tutorial

What To Do While Driving During a Disaster

Lighting Fires

Solar Dehydrator

Solar Water Distiller

Solar Power Generator

Living in Yurts

Animated Knots

Root Cellars

Growing and Using Sprouts
www.deliberatelife.com long list of short how-to articles

Designing your ideal homestead

Build a Rammed Earth House

Learning to sew

Learn to knit and crochet

Cooking on a wood stove

Composting Made Easy

cheesemaking

Survival Text Files


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for all of the great links!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annikate*
Oh, that made me think:
Do you all have a really really good first aid kit in your *boxes*?

Off to put our first aid kid in our box now, thanks!!


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Food Storage Calculator Neat little tool!

Food Storage for Solar Cooking 26-page PDF

Food Storage on $5.00 a Week PDF File. It probably costs more today, but still a great plan

Food Storage FAQs

Healthy Harvest online store

Maple Leaf Company online store

Containers

Pioneer Gourmet online store

Cooking with your food storage

Bulk cooking

Short intro to grains

Rye Recipes

Whole wheat recipes

Amaranth Recipes

Couscous Recipes

Barley Recipes

Buckwheat Recipes

Cornmeal recipes

Quinoa Recipes

Bean Basics

Cookies using beans

Dry Bean Recipes

Textured Vegetable Protein (TVP)

Using dehydrated fruit

Dehydrated Vegetables

All about MRE

MRE store

Using margarine powder

Using butter powder

MSN Outdoor cooking group

Outdoorcook.com


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Canning cheese is easy!

Take clean sterelized canning jars (use the
straight side one or you'll have a super tough time getting the cheese out.

Cube cheese, fill up the jar and add it to simmering water that comes about
3/4 the way up the jar. Make sure you simmer, the slower you melt the
better, Faster= gross cheese and oil mixture.

Also use good quality cheese, I preffer Tillamook.

And no American Cheese slices, velvetta, or other fake
cheeses, it dosen't contain the ensyms etc needed to keep it fresh and you
will get sick eating this stuff home canned. Can we say botulism? LOL

Add cubes of cheese as it melts untill you have avout 1/2 inch space left at the top.

Clean the rims of the jars really good before you put the lids on because any cheese or oil will prevent the lids from sealing. Water bath can for 10 minutes, and set out on a cabinent covered with a towel to cool. The cheese with be good pretty much indefinately untill you open it. The longer you store it though the
sharper and more funky cheese flavor you will achieve.

When they make cheese its stored on a shelf without refridgeration
for years at a time. The point of canning is just to remove the air, not to
kill the bacteria, you want the bacteria. Cheese is naturally acidic so it will
keep fresh this way. You can also dip you cheese in wax and achieve the same thing. The problem with wax is is can get dented and can melt under high temps.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

I had always wanted to can butter so I tried a reciepe I found online. Followed the reciepe exactly and end up with spoiled butter 6 months later. I found it was becasue it was a combination of the processing and the process. After trial and error I have found the best way to can butter. Its shelf stable opened for 1 year unopened indefinately.

I do it about 4 pound of butter at a time, but you could do as much or little as you want.
I found my instuction for making ghee on food network.

In a heavy skillet, over medium to medium low heat, heat butter until completely melted. Watch as butter boils, first with large bubbles and white milk solids floating on the surface, then with only a fine white foam filling entire surface. Stir occasionally.

Soon small patches of golden brown will appear on the surface, and overall color of butter will change from yellow to golden. Push aside foam periodically to check color of sediment. When sediment turns light brown, remove from heat (see note).

Decant into a jar with a tight lid. Warm, if desired, for serving over rice.

Note: If you heat until sediment turns dark brown, ghee will lose its flavor and taste like vegetable oil

Take your ghee and put it in a butter bell for immediate use or fill up canning jars leaving a head room, wipe the rims clean(veryimportant because any oil will keep the lids from sticking) Process in a 10 minute water bath. Remove and let cool for 8-10 hour untill the butter solidifys. This too is important because if the liquid butter seeps under the rim you won't have a good seal either.

Another fun variation is to fill the bottom of your jars 1/2 full of honey before you add the butter. Then when you open the jar you stir it up for some yummy honey butter.

Hope you all have fun canning butter!


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Goddess, thank you for those! That sounds so much more appealing than powdered cheeses and butter!


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

alisterry and everyone else, thanks so much for all the links. I have begun to get serious about disaster prep. I do a tiny bit on most days but I still haven't gotten very far. We have red cross emergency kits for the home and car (which have the radios, batteries, and lots of other useful stuff in there), I'm getting together changes of clothes for all of us, a case of water, and some extra pet food.

Next on my list is to get the go bag ready and put it in the car, and to make copies of all our documents and put some in another location. Do you think it is necessary to get a safe deposit box for the original documents? Or is it good enough to make copies and keep them in a few different locations?

I need to read more about water storage.

Sigh. So much to do, it really is overwhelming.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

You guys are awesome!!! I am going through all of this right now. We aren't prepared for anything, and we live in a flood plain and hurricane prone area. Thank you all!


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Thank you everyone! I was awfully sick







: this past weekend so I haven't been able to check into this thread till now... I'll get through all the links eventually









love and peace.


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Here's my most recent favorite link. TONS of info. here to read!


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Good link!!


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

From that website - this is a great little article.

*Where Do I Start?*
An Entry Level Technique For The Frantically Unprepared


----------



## bravofrenchie (Oct 15, 2004)

subscribing!


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Basic List

Boy Scouts' List

Downloadable Guidebook Warning: You do have to provide your name and email address

List for Roadside Kit

Pet Kit (Including birds, reptiles, and pocket pets)

Financial Preparation

First Aid/Conventional

Emergency Kit for People with Diabetes Warning: Annoying Pop-Ups

"The Travelers Homeopathic Emergency Kit"

Homeopathic First Aid

Herbal first aid

Morale Boosters for Your 72-Hour Kit For Latter-Day Saints, but easily adapted

Learn CPR Online Free

Tons of Checklists

Online Store

Another Online Store

A Third Online Store


----------



## bravofrenchie (Oct 15, 2004)

The Encyclopedia of Country Living
- Everything you would want to know about canning, butchering, growing vegetables, raising livestock, cooking on a wood stove, and primative living. A _huge_ resource.

Crisis Preparedness Handbook
- I like this book, because it doesn't give you a "list" of what you need for emergency survival, because the list changes according to each family's needs. But it does teach you how to get what your own family will need for survival.

Wildwood Wisdom
- This was originally written in 1945. It has wood lore, wilderness survival, and info on wild plants. LOTS of illustrations.

Cascade Healthcare Products
- Midwifery textbooks, general birth books, children's books, birth kits, blood pressure cuffs, fetoscopes, ph strips, infant scales, resuscitators, ect. You can order a free mail-order catalog (from the home page, click on "contact us")

Countryside Magazine
- Full of reader-written articles, a wonderful resource for country living.


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

subscribing. Dang, so cool!


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Is anyone interested in doing an organic food co-op for food preps? http://www.maryjanesfarm.org/pfoshop/dept.asp?dept_id=1 It would be 40% of retail. They even do large 50lb bags on some items for those of you who wwould like to vaccum pack or can large quanities. They are close to me so I can pick up the order to save shipping. LMK if you all are interested and I'll start up one.

I also can order Bioron homepathics at wholesale too, but I won't do a co-op just a couple orders at a time, they are no good at keeping a large order straight.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005*
Is anyone interested in doing an organic food co-op for food preps? http://www.maryjanesfarm.org/pfoshop/dept.asp?dept_id=1 It would be 40% of retail. They even do large 50lb bags on some items for those of you who wwould like to vaccum pack or can large quanities. They are close to me so I can pick up the order to save shipping. LMK if you all are interested and I'll start up one.

I also can order Bioron homepathics at wholesale too, but I won't do a co-op just a couple orders at a time, they are no good at keeping a large order straight.

I might be but I won't have time to look into this until after our move next week. I'll get back to you then if that's alright!


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

Goddess, can you tell us more about what that maryjanesfarm is? Have you gotten things from there before?


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

Gee, that sounds good but we're on a pretty restricted diet here. It looks like all that stuff is prepackaged (?)


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

I have tried their foods. For dehydrated stuff they are pretty yummy. Plus is organic which is a tough find. They use brown-paper packages lined with a plastic film or you can buy big bulk bags and vaccum pack or can it your self. I would recomend ordering a couple things to try it out if your really want to know about taste. If your looking for fruits and vegis, Just Tomatoes has great stuff too.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Honey Recipes http://www.suebee.com/recipe/main.asp


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Learn more at www.botanical.com

Quote:

Grapefruit Seed Extract Uses

Grapefruit seed extract is a marvelous creation from Mother Nature that is in need of more respect and is an underrated treasure. It cleans us, protects us, preserves our delicate foods, and so much more. Outlined here are some of the greatest uses for grapefruit seed extract and a list of very simple to administer recipes.

*** Internal (never use full strength extract)***
Dental Rinse: (For healthy gums and fresh breath)
Stir 1-2 drops of extract into 2 oz or more of water. Vigorously swish the water around your mouth for about 10 seconds. 1-2 times daily .

Throat Gargle
Stir 1 drop of extract into a small glass of water (3 oz or more) Gargle several times and use as often as needed.

Ear Rinse
Thoroughly mix 1-3 drops of extract into 1 oz of vegetable glycerin or alcohol. Apply 1-2 drops of this solution into the ear 1-2 times daily. Use as often as needed

Nasal Rinse
Mix 1 drop of extract with 6 oz of water. With head tilted back, fill one nostril at a time with an eyedropper full of mixed solution. Bring head up and down in a forward motion to force mixture into passages. Return head to normal position to allow the solution to drain. Do not inhale this mixture.

Vaginal Rinse
Mix 1-2 drops of extract in 8 oz of water. Douche once daily for about a week.

***External Use***
Facial Cleanser
Thoroughly splash, or moisten face with water (either cool or warm is fine).
With hands still wet apply 1-2 drops of extract to your fingertips and massage into skin using a circular motion. Rinse thoroughly after use and pat dry. You may notice a minor tingling sensation afterwards. This is the deep cleansing properties of the grapefruit seed extract.

Skin Rinse (For very minor skin irritations)
Dilute extract with water (about 1-2 drops per tablespoon). Apply this solution directly to irritated area of the skin twice daily. If additional irritation continues discontinue immediately and seek the advice of your physician.

Nail Treatment
Dilute extract with water or alcohol (1-3 drops per tablespoon).
Apply this solution directly on the surface of the nail along the cuticle and underneath the front of the nail. Or soak nails twice daily for as long as needed

Scalp Treatment
Add 2-3 drops of extract to each shampooing. Massage into scalp and leave on for a minimum of 2 minutes. Rinse of thoroughly and be cautious not to get in eyes.
This may also be used without shampoo.

*** Household Use ***
Toothbrush Cleaner
Stir 2-4 drops of extract into a glass of water. Immerse toothbrush for 15 minutes. Be sure to rinse toothbrush before using. Change water and remix every 2-3 days.

Vegetable Wash
(Sink Washing) Add 20 or more drops of extract into a sink full of cold water. Briefly soak any vegetables, meats fruits, or poultry.
(Spray Washing) Add 20 drops per 32oz bottle of water with sprayer pump. Shake thoroughly and spray on any vegetables, meats, fruits, or poultry. Rinse when done.

Dish & Utensil Cleaner
Add 10-20 drops of extract to sink dishwashing water or to final rinse. You may do the same for dishwashers.

Cutting Board Cleaner
Apply 5-10 drops of extract to cutting board and work into entire board with a wet sponge or dishcloth. Leave on for at least 30 minutes. Rinse with water before using.

All Purpose Cleaner
Add 15-30 drops of extract to any 32 oz pump sprayer filled with your favorite cleanser or this can be added just to water. Use on all surfaces of the house.

Cautions:
Do not put in eyes and do not use in its undiluted form.

My DS and I just used diluted GSEto treat thrush. It cleared us up in a week.


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)

WOW! I didn't know you could use GSE for *all* those things.









Oh, and I got thinking about our stockpile . . . I'm going to toss in some fun stuff - - paperbacks, magazines, deck of cards, whatever. Just in case we need to take it and flee we'll have some entertainment. Oh, and we'll need a few little things for dds.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annikate*
WOW! I didn't know you could use GSE for *all* those things.









Oh, and I got thinking about our stockpile . . . I'm going to toss in some fun stuff - - paperbacks, magazines, deck of cards, whatever. Just in case we need to take it and flee we'll have some entertainment. Oh, and we'll need a few little things for dds.

Adding fun things has been shown to have a positive impact on how children cope with stressful situations. That's why many police officers and fire fighters carry blankets and teddy bears.


----------



## Annikate (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

From www.sheriff.org

Quote:

Keeping children safe
Even at an early age, you can help your child remain safe by having them commit to and understand these simple rules that help them avoid danger, especially from strangers:

Before going anywhere, I will get permission from my parents by telling them where I am going, who I am going with, how I am getting there, who is going with me and how I will be getting back.
I will get permission from my parents before getting into a car or leaving with anyone, including people I know. I will not change my plans or accept money or gifts without telling my parents. If someone offers me drugs, I will tell a grown-up immediately.
I will use the "buddy" system whenever possible and will avoid playing or going places by myself.
I will not keep it a secret if a grown-up touches me in a way that makes me feel confused, but will tell a grown-up I trust. Also, I won't feel guilt if it happens because it is not my fault.
I will trust my feelings and will share them with grown-ups I trust. They care about me and I am not alone.
If I feel unsafe, I will never give up and will continue asking for help until I get it.
I will keep myself safe because I am a special person who deserves it.
More links

After a Disaster: How To Help Child Victims

Teaching Kids Internet Safety

National Child Identification Program

Klaas Foundation's 9 Point Plan if your child goes missing

Klaas Kids Free ID Kit Download

Klaas Foundation Do-It-Yourself DNA Samplig Kit

www.securebaby.com

Teaching Children To Use 9-1-1

Emergency Preparedness for Children With Special Health Care Needs

Books on Disasters for Kids

First Aid Kit for Kids


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Subscribing... I didn't do it before.

love and peace.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Anyone have info on canning your own beans? It's cheaper to buy dry but the canned is so convenient, so I'd like to can my own.


----------



## sweetpeas (May 12, 2004)

I freeze leftover beans. Just put them in whatever type container you choose to freeze in (ziplock, plastic freezer container, glass jar . . .) and freeze


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Good idea, thanks!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

: Great thread...


----------



## emma_goldman (May 18, 2005)

Count me in!

My husband jokes that he need an AK-47 for when the revolution starts.







I DO think that having a way to get to public lands and having a bow and arrow and information about using wild foods would be very useful.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)




----------



## maybemom05 (Mar 15, 2004)

This is an impressive list of information. I'm off to read the "frantically unprepared" article!!


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

We're starting. We have 85 gallons of drinking water stored. 10 gallons for livestock and a bunch more for flushing. We also have a generator. We need electricity for our well. It's really deep so we can't use a hand pump. We have gas stored that we rotate through the lawn mowers and snowblower.

Our food storage is taking longer but I'm working it up. We recently had a bulk food store open near us.

Also, I finally got a turkey fryer(garage sale). I don't want to fry turkeys but I did want an outdoor burner for canning and cooking in the event of a power outage.

I live in the Northeast so hunker down situations are most likely. DH and I have to work out an evacuation plan still.

BBL


----------



## Drewsmom (Jan 12, 2002)

This is a great thread and I'm writing to mostly sub. But I did want to mention when I saw your link Alisa to nuclear prep that after we moved to N. Charlotte I had to add iodine pills to our emergency prep/72 hr kits. We live 9miles from a nuclear power plant. There are actually two nuclear power plants in the area the other being 60 miles south of our town and two other power plants which are steam based. In case of any type of leak the iodine pills help to block the thyroid's absorption of radiation. Hence we have a pack now. It was weird actually ordering my packet of pills.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

: subbing


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drewsmom* 
. In case of any type of leak the iodine pills help to block the thyroid's absorption of radiation. Hence we have a pack now. It was weird actually ordering my packet of pills.

Kind of scary!


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Just added this thread to my bookmarks.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

I just picked up a book from the library that i highly recommend called "Natural Foods Storage Bible" by Sharon B Dienstbier and Sybil D Hendricks, published in 1976. Excellent advice and yummy recipes, including a fruit leather recipe that just uses fresh pureed fruit and your oven. Nothing else added. Since most food storage plans, in my opinion, use lots of sugar and funky tasting freeze-dried meals, I think this book is very refreshing.

here's a link, thought a picture of the cover doesn't seem to be available.


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alisaterry* 
I just picked up a book from the library that i highly recommend called "Natural Foods Storage Bible" by Sharon B Dienstbier and Sybil D Hendricks, published in 1976. Excellent advice and yummy recipes, including a fruit leather recipe that just uses fresh pureed fruit and your oven. Nothing else added. Since most food storage plans, in my opinion, use lots of sugar and funky tasting freeze-dried meals, I think this book is very refreshing.

here's a link, thought a picture of the cover doesn't seem to be available.

Oh, excellent, thank you!


----------



## mountainsun (Jan 11, 2005)

subbing! Getting our kit together has been on my to do list for about 6 weeks now ~ 'tis hurricane seasn in my neck of the woods









This is freaking fabulous material and great links, thanks









Quote:

I had to add iodine pills to our emergency prep/72 hr kits
Where does one get iodine pills from?


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

You can just do a google search and all kinds of webstores come up.


----------



## CeciMami (Nov 15, 2005)

:


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

It's amazing when you read around the web about the level of dedication some have to prepping. I know one fellow on another forum who has been prepping for 30 years and he has truly sustainable living conditions. Wells with hand pumps, root cellars, years and years worth of food, water, clothing, communications in addition to the ability to fully power his entire farm with solar power.

Another fellow has an earth-sheltered home that actually has access to a naturally climate-controlled cave.

I think some level of prepping is good, especially since the government is starting to say that we need to. If they are getting in on it, there is probably at least some small threat.

I am prepping for weather-related situations and situations where diseases jump to humans. We're pacifists, so we'll never own firearms, and I know that is the kiss of death in a true SHTF situation.









We have a few weeks' worth of water and the ability to purify more for many months. I don't like to run to the store every time I need some little something, so we have a well-stocked pantry and that would last for about 6 months on rations. I can heat the house and cook without power. For those of you who have gas stoves in your kitchens... remember that it takes electricity to run the newer gas stoves now. I have seeds and access to irrigation. I know how to sew and am learning how to put up food (dried and canned). I do not rely on my freezer for any prepping... that food will be gone in days unless you have sustainable power source. We can fish (but not hunt for above said reason). We have a very well-stocked medicine cabinet, but we don't have preps for things like doing our own stitching up of cuts.

Basically, if we have something happen like a pandemic or a natural disaster, we are okay for about 6 months and comfortable. Beyond that, we might be okay, but uncomfortable. And ultimately, if someone (who is not prepped, but has a gun) realizes we are doing okay and wants to forcibly take what we have, we're toast.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

We don't have a gun, but DH is an archer and a really accurate shot with his bow and arrows.









We were a lot better prepared but then needed our food storage for a while so now we're building up again.

I think it's smart, especially to be prepared fore evacuation. We've had a tone of wilfires on our state and lots of people evacuated. you never know when a natural disaster, let alone a political one, is going to require you to get up and go.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

i'm curious as to all your thoughts on canned beans vs. dried beans. my thought is if it is indeed an emergency there will be little to no extra water and you can just heat canned beans without it where as dry beans need to soak. am i right in this or are dried better?


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

I do both. Dry beans are much cheaper and a go choice for the long run when you will be living off of food storage for a while. Also, it's good to rotate it throughout the year - nice and healthy for the family. But, I also have canned beans, because you are right, in an emergency, I don't have time to soak and boil beans, and possibly no clean water for doing it.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alisaterry* 
I do both. Dry beans are much cheaper and a go choice for the long run when you will be living off of food storage for a while. Also, it's good to rotate it throughout the year - nice and healthy for the family. But, I also have canned beans, because you are right, in an emergency, I don't have time to soak and boil beans, and possibly no clean water for doing it.

thanks.

one of our things with storage is we only want to buy what we will use NOW because we don't want to waste a ton of money only to have that food sit in a cupboard for x ammount of years and go bad. thankfully we aleady use a lot of wheat and oats and beans etc etc.


----------



## ***Heather*** (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been following this thread for a while. I used to think I would do ok survival wise until we had a power outage last summer. It happens often enough where the power flickers during bad weather. This time the power was off for about 5 hours. Around supper time. It was so embarrassing. It happened that I had no easy/quick food in our apartment. Everything had to be cooked/heated up. I think we ended up eating defrosted muffins for supper.







: Like I said, we live in an apartment. We had no way of cooking food. No camp stove, BBQ, nothing. (To use on balcony of course







)

What an eye opener. Just a reminder to people that it's not just the big things they need to prep for. I know some people might look at this thread like everyone's all Chicken Little and going overboard.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)




----------



## Drewsmom (Jan 12, 2002)

subbing.

I haven't finished reading the thread yet but my challenge is first to get our 3 mo supply secured and then I want to store a *healthy* 1 year supply. I was reading that brown rice doesn't store well necessarily and it seems like so many food storage cookbooks have crap food no offense and if I'm going to be rotating my supply then I don't want to be stocking junk ya know?


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drewsmom* 
I haven't finished reading the thread yet but my challenge is first to get our 3 mo supply secured and then I want to store a *healthy* 1 year supply. I was reading that brown rice doesn't store well necessarily and it seems like so many food storage cookbooks have crap food no offense and if I'm going to be rotating my supply then I don't want to be stocking junk ya know?

Not taking offense, but I'm not sure what your definition of crap/junk food is.









We store dehydrated potatoes, dehydrated fruits, assorted flours, canned veggies (many we canned up ourselves from our summer garden), 100% fruit juice (we use it as a substitute in baking for our dairy allergic DD), home canned meat broths, home canned chicken (raised organically by a local farmer friend), home canned beans (navy, pinto, etc), and also an assortment of other commercially prepared foods that store well.

About half of our food storage is food that we bought locally or grew ourselves and then dehydrated or canned using our pressure canner.

Our method has been to work hard during the summer harvest and preserve much of what we grow and then also buy locally from farmers. We haven't yet hit that 1 year mark, but we estimate a good 6 months supply.

In addition to that I'm picking up extras at the grocery store. For instance, in addition to the one can of baking powder I'm currently using I have two in my pantry that are unopened. Each trip to the grocery store we buy a few more cans/jars/boxes of what we typically consume.

Our plan is to only buy foods we regularly eat for our food storage.

We're also building a root cellar this summer and planning our garden a bit differently. That will give us "fresh" root cellared veggies and fruits over the winter months. They certainly won't store out a full year, but will give us a nice mix with the canned and dried fruits and veggies.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Oh, and your storage method really helps determine the long term storage capabilities of foods.

We bought some storage buckets (similar to these) http://www.preparedness.com/col5galplasb1.html

and mylar bags
http://www.sorbentsystems.com/mylar.html

to help foods that don't store well on their own.

You can add in oxygen absorbers to give them even great shelf life
http://sorbentsystems.com/o2absorbers.html


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Heres some ideas-

Alpine Aire Foods- They are totally Natural http://www.aa-foods.com/
Mary Janes- http://products.maryjanesfarm.org/pf...asp?dept_id=38
Justomatoes.com- Their pre packaged back packing packs are perfect

MRE Depot- Ok yeah most is junk, but they have really yummy canned butter.

We also buy bulk bags of the following, put them in white paint type buckets(the foods safe ones have the #2 in the little recycle symbols) with 2-3 oxygen absorbers inside, the following stuff will store a very long time ...

Wheat(need a grinder you can get a hand one for about$100)
Powdered milk(at least 15 years)
Beans
Quinoa
Flax seeds
buckwheat
brown rice(yeah I know they this doesn't store long, but mine has been going for 3 years and its still ok)
Rolled Oats
Honey(this will last forever, really, buy it in big buckets from a honey farm,the stuff in the grocery store can legally be cut with up to 30% corn syrup with out labeling it as so)
Lentils
Raw Sugar
Molasse
Sprout mix- Make your own veggis








Sugar- yea I keep regular sugar for canning foods
Salt- Can't have enough good sea salt
Oil- Coconut oil stores best

We do a year of these and then 3 months of what we eat on a regular basis.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KariM* 
Oh, and your storage method really helps determine the long term storage capabilities of foods.

We bought some storage buckets (similar to these) http://www.preparedness.com/col5galplasb1.html

and mylar bags
http://www.sorbentsystems.com/mylar.html

to help foods that don't store well on their own.

You can add in oxygen absorbers to give them even great shelf life
http://sorbentsystems.com/o2absorbers.html

Would oxygen absorbers extend the shelf life of wheat flour?


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

No, wheat flour has a shelf life of 6 months tops. Its best to grind your wheat as you need it.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Do you have a favorite wheat grinder?


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

PS - I'm off to buy some supplies for a 72-hour kit and I was just thinking how awesome it is to be a breastfeeding mommy because all I need to pack for the baby is some extra clothes and diapers. Voila!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I wondered what happened to this thread! We don't have anywhere to store supplies right now, but we will once we buy a house this summer.









And I have been reading about wilderness survival which I want to teach the kids. Les Stroud recommends the Leatherman Wave multitool. So that's on my wishlist next time I have $$.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Can any of you recommend a thorough but compact first aid guide to include in my emergency kit?


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alisaterry* 
Would oxygen absorbers extend the shelf life of wheat flour?


They will if you also seal the whole wheat flour in a vacuum. This site gives your whole wheat flour a shelf life of about 5 years in an oxygen free storage container.

http://standeyo.com/News_Files/Food/...helf_Life.html

We use mylar bags sealed with oxygen absorbers in them, but haven't yet had 5 years to test.


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

:


----------



## abharrington (Jun 30, 2007)

hi...i'm new to all of this and have a few questions...i dont' know where to start? do you mamas live in the US? should i be keeping all of these supplies at home? we have a full unfinished basement, so i have plenty of room. and should i keep some in my car? i guess i dotn' even know exactly what i am preparing FOR or AGAINST? fwiw, we live in a small midwest town with a large public university (including its own nuclear reactor...i know we are often on lists of potential terrorist attacks...is that what you all mean?) and we are also in tornado alley...so that is another possible disaster i am thinking of. dh and i live in a small home in teh center of our town with our dd, who is 13 months. i'm just so confused...any help is much appreciated!!

ETA: also..what is the MT thread? maybe that is why i feel like i missed something??


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abharrington* 
hi...i'm new to all of this and have a few questions...i dont' know where to start? do you mamas live in the US? should i be keeping all of these supplies at home? we have a full unfinished basement, so i have plenty of room. and should i keep some in my car? i guess i dotn' even know exactly what i am preparing FOR or AGAINST? fwiw, we live in a small midwest town with a large public university (including its own nuclear reactor...i know we are often on lists of potential terrorist attacks...is that what you all mean?) and we are also in tornado alley...so that is another possible disaster i am thinking of. dh and i live in a small home in teh center of our town with our dd, who is 13 months. i'm just so confused...any help is much appreciated!!

ETA: also..what is the MT thread? maybe that is why i feel like i missed something??

MT isn't a member anymore. She was discussing related issues in the vaccine forums and we moved the topic here since this is where it belongs.

This is preparation for anything, from a job loss to a power outage to an all out terrorist attack. You should have an emergency kit in your car, an evacuation kit in your house in case of fire, etc, and then at least a year's supply of food and goods in your home. If you look over the thread from the beginning there is tons of information and web links.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I'll admit that I have some food in my preps that I wouldn't normally eat otherwise. The good news is that my mother, who lives with us, was raised on this kind of food (for example, Spam), so she contributes by rotating out some of these foods. I know you should store what you eat and eat what you store, but I haven't learned how to can meat yet, so...

Since I last posted on this thread, I now have about a 1 year supply of food. Water is still my weak point.

As an aside, something that is important to remember is that the "sell-by" or "good-by" dates on foods means that the *quality* of the food cannot be guaranteed after that date. You have to be aware of bulging cans, funny smells, etc. but most canned foods actually last about twice as long as the dates given. Dried grains and pastas last almost forever. Ground flour actually will last about 2 years assuming you have popped it in the freezer to get rid of nasties, then sealed it up to keep the nasties out. Near to the 2 year mark, it might not bake like fresh flour, but it won't hurt you.


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abharrington* 
hi...i'm new to all of this and have a few questions...i dont' know where to start? do you mamas live in the US? should i be keeping all of these supplies at home? we have a full unfinished basement, so i have plenty of room. and should i keep some in my car? i guess i dotn' even know exactly what i am preparing FOR or AGAINST? fwiw, we live in a small midwest town with a large public university (including its own nuclear reactor...i know we are often on lists of potential terrorist attacks...is that what you all mean?) and we are also in tornado alley...so that is another possible disaster i am thinking of. dh and i live in a small home in teh center of our town with our dd, who is 13 months. i'm just so confused...any help is much appreciated!!


We're preparing for multiple scenerios - some as simple as winter storms (we also live in the Midwest and can get some horrendous ice and snow storms) and some far more complex.

I'm currently working on food storage, supply storage, and acquiring self-reliance skills. I am also working on ensuring that we all have good supplies of outdoor clothing appropriate for our weather conditions - good quality winter boots, jackets, snow pants, etc. I try to keep a size or two ahead on the kids' clothing and make sure we have at least a year's clothing (or fabric and patterns) in the house.

For water we usually have 5 gallons in our big Berkey water filter system and another two gallons in a jug upstairs. Our hot water tank holds 40 gallons of potable water, so in an uber emergency we'd have that as well. We're fortunate in that we live near one of the Great Lakes. Our Berkey system supposedly will filter all contaminents from water (with the exception of radiation) and we are planning to rely on that along with collected rainwater if we had a longer term interruption to our water supply.

I keep our supplies in our camper and in our house. In case of evacuation we're hopeful that we'd be able to take the pop-up with us. We really ought to pull together some 72 hour back-pack evacuation kits, too, though.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

I put together a back pack of supplies as a 72 hour kit in case we ever need to evacuate. I just need to add copies of important records/identification and some extra changes of clothes. It feels good to at least be a little more prepared! I will say, co-sleeping is so comforting. I would hate to have to run across the house to my children if there was a fire or an earthquake.


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

I borrowed a Family Grain Mill. It works great and grinds pretty fine.

I just ordered one. I found that there is an adapter available so you can use a Kitchen Aid mixer to power it. There is also a a Bosch adapter. Altogether it was $140.95 for the base(for hand grinding), the mill and the adapter. Just the mill and base are about $120.

Hand grinding with this mill is not difficult. It probably would help to take turns if you were grinding lots.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, I'm sort of on this bandwagon. DH is in the military, and we move every 2-3 years, never to a place of our choice, so, we generally have 1) limited space and 2) limited say in where we end up.

So, we're trying to build up a full six month supply of food, a one month supply of water, and we're trying to get a comprehensive first aid kit and survival gear together. DH is in charge of the survival gear, I'm in charge of the first aid and food.

I'm actually getting a lot off the frontier wholesale site as far as food. I can get it organic, it's stuff I can easily rotate into our regular meals (ie...TVP, dehydrated veggies/fruit, dry milk (not my favorite, but I'll use it for cooking/baking, etc.), lots of yummy stuff, so, it won't be blown money. Plus, it's organic, so I won't be feeding my family "junk"...I'm not concerned about feeding my family junk during a time of crisis...i'm more concerned about rotating it back in when it *isn't* needed...(which, hopefully, will be forever). This way, by getting it organic, I'm much more likely to use it. Although DH put in a heavy vote for cans of corned beef hash, which he will happily work back into rotation









The hardest part for me is prioritizing what to get for the first aid kid. I can't get everything all at once - whenever I go to the store, I pick up a few more items, but, I swear, I could spend half an hour trying to decide between two items.


----------



## brittneyscott (Mar 14, 2006)

I've been wondering where a thread like this was on MDC. We've started prepping here a lot more. I usually keep a few basic supplies on hand for emergencies and 1st aid and a least a month or two's food in the pantry and that's enough for power outages, hurricanes, or tornadoes that we may see here. Lately my preps have expanded A LOT since I've become very concerned over the economic state. I've bought a woodburning stove and wonder washer to make life w/o electricity easier. We've also stocked a year's supply or close to it of cleaning, bath and body care, more 1st aid, lighting (candles, oil lamps, extras, oil), ammo and fishing gear, livestock feed, and tons of food. I'm still working on our list. Once we've finished the basics we'll soon be adding homeschooling supplies, more medical gear, entertainment, food and livestock feed. Lots more to do to be prepared.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 

The hardest part for me is prioritizing what to get for the first aid kid. I can't get everything all at once - whenever I go to the store, I pick up a few more items, but, I swear, I could spend half an hour trying to decide between two items.

My top priorities for first aid are Aloe Vera and Bandages.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I've got that stuff (bandages, aloe, needles, some ace bandages, etc)...finished off most of my list today. I'm starting to think about the more hard core stuff..like, would I rather be protected against radiation or bio-agents?









I'm very happy to know that right now, I can deal with most minor mishaps. I want to get a book, though, b/c I'm not sure I'll be "together" enough in an emergency to remember what I've learned in the past. I'm either spot on or a bloomin' idiot Any one have a goof basic first aid book recommendation?


----------

